# Conundrum



## redwolf (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi guys.

Now this is just a general question regarding numerous things, which I am sure many of you out there have been through.

Moving home, let alone country is (apparently) one of the most stressful things you do in life. And one thing everyone does, is ask the question
"What do I take and what do I get rid of"?

So, my question is: what is the average cost of things there? Furniture, electrical appliances, tools, building materials etc. Does anyone know of any good web sites to check these things out?

Coming from Africa, I am looking at minimal shipping costs, but, (and maybe you are in a better position than most Travelling-man to answer) is it worth bringing these things with you or buying new locally. 
I have realized, from all the different threads, that it is less painful and costly to buy a vehicle locally, so that's sorted, but any advice on the above is appreciated.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

We approached it from what needed replacing anyway and would it be used or fit into new property, in retrospect shouldn't have got rid of so many books or silly things like smoker, triple extension ladder, leaf vacumn all replaced now, tools don't leave anything, building materials cheap to UK no idea for RSA
Worten Online » Produtos: Audiovisuais, Electrodomésticos, Informática, Fotografia, Música e Filmes, Comunicações, Jogos e Consolas overview of electrical
Tools DIY etc download LeRoy Merlins catalogues for prices, names etc Leroy Merlin - Bricolage, Construção, Decoração e Jardim -Leroy Merlin Homepage


----------



## redwolf (Sep 13, 2012)

Great, many thanks canoeman, will look through the sites, really want to get rid of a lot of stuff (sure I should be classed as a hoarder!!) and buy new based on exactly the reasons you mention (suitable, fitment etc.), ALL tools and equipment, books and stuff come with us.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

We brought everything from furniture, to TV to tools with us. Nothing at all got broken & nothing at all got lost.... The only thing we left there & bought new here was the washing machine. 

The reason we did that was I figured SWMBO was going through enough stress with having to leave Africa & to give away 'kit' would be just that much more stress for her........ Cost wise, I guess there's not a heck of a lot in it either way except that electrical goods are cheaper here but not a helluva lot cheaper. 

I'd say that if you have stuff you or your better half are attached to, bring it but if not, consider leaving it. 

Hope you won't mind my additional comment on removals companies. We used Elliott's and their estimator & packers were simply brilliant and although they weren't the cheapest, everything they did with regard to the removal itself was brilliant. 

Unfortunately, their office staff in Pretoria are nothing short of an absolute bloody nightmare & they tried to screw us for additional & unwarranted charges at every turn..... Consequently, I wouldn't trust them to move a TV 6 inches let alone trust them to move my household goods again! 

The company this end was Galamus & they were terrific. Even my car was running for me when I went to collect it and I'd use them again in a heartbeat.


----------



## redwolf (Sep 13, 2012)

Many thanks TM, I have heard of the "bad" service from Elliots, amongst others, trying to rip you off for more and more once the deal is signed. Will look around first, plus, need to see what and where we buy in Portugal, this will decide what goes and stays.


----------

